# Question about steam and steel



## Targeteron (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello all, 

i have been browsing around for some steampunk ressources and it seems steam and steel is "it". Now i have a very specific need: My campaign has basicly just started and is your standard fare fantasyworld. on the surface. i plan to introduce something unusual into it once it gets really rolling. Since Steampunk seems quiet intriguing to me thats one of the things i am looking at. does steam and steel provide information on how to integrate Steamworks logicly and believable into an already existing campaignworld? in more then perhaps 1 -2 paragraphs? I know it includes tons of other materials rules etc wich most reviews focus on. From some reviews i got the impression that what i am looking for really is in there, but the extent of this information is not quiet clear to me. Thanks in advance for all the information you can give me


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 16, 2004)

In my opinion yes it does. Sorcery and Steam also does a nice job of this. (Though lacking in rules to build steam creations Sorcery & Sream works fairly well in tandem with Steam & Steel.)

The Auld Grump


----------

